# Kiln Dry wood by the Pallet NJ



## basswidow (Feb 1, 2010)

I know some of you saw the other post regarding the kiln dry wood by the pallet.  I bought one of the pallets today just to have to mix in and stretch out my remaining wood.  The guy was very decent to deal with.  

The wood comes from Estonia?  It's labeled Simple Simon and each pallet has 62 bags.  If you pick them up, I got mine for $ 100. (ebay says buy it now $ 124)  They load it with a fork lift.  It's a full pickup load.  I will mix it in and see how it burns.  It works out to  $ 1.61 per bag  vs paying $ 5.99 at the store.   The wood seems to be really good and I can't see anything wrong with it.  Looks like they have plenty to sell too.  

He offered to deliver 12 pallets to $ 1300 for me,  but I don't have the space for it.  It's not too far for me to just go down and get a pallet as I need it.  If I was to buy a 1/2 cord (pick up load) now from any local vendor,  it would be freshly split and unusable til next year.  This stuff is good to go.  And I left mine in the bag to ease with bringing it in from the garage.  

I hate paying for wood, but these seems like a bargin for kiln dry wood.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 1, 2010)

Man, that wood has traveled!


----------



## stint9 (Feb 1, 2010)

Could you plz give us more info ??

Phone, website, E-Bay #

THX


----------



## stint9 (Feb 1, 2010)

FOUND IT...........

Edison,nj

http://cgi.ebay.com/Firewood-kiln-d...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a56bbf772


----------



## Badbob (Feb 1, 2010)

I think that's the same wood they sell at cheapo depot


----------



## basswidow (Feb 2, 2010)

This wood has traveled.

To me,  I can't understand how it's profitable?  It's cut and processed in Estonia.  Loaded into containers and shipped over to the Port of Newark and trucked to a distributor in Edison NJ where it is sold to Home Depot.  My god -  it's just wood.  I noticed at home depot there are 2 other wood vendors being sold as well.  I would think the local processors would be able to crush any foreign wood being shipped in price wise?  Most consumers buying this are the occasional fire place burner and not someone using it for heat.  It sells at Home Depot as Simple Simon wood $ 5.99 per bag.  

By the pallet from the distributor it's $ 1.61 per bag.   $ 100 per pallet with 62 bags on it - loaded by fork lift.  Just drive up and get it.  Couldn't be easier.  

contact info:

Len Gannet
Essay Group, LLC.
Gannet Warehousing Corp. 
Cell 908 296 4114
Office 732 248 5300 x 217
Fax 732 248 4438
ljgannet@rcn.com

I have about a cord of my own wood left and I know that's not going to get me to the end of winter.  This is my first FULL year and I did not put up enough wood last year to get me through this year.  Anything I buy now is green.  $ 100 is a fair market price for a pickup load of wood in my parts.  This is a full pick up load for sure.  When others posted about this - I was curious and had to see what the deal was.

They say it has mildew?  And the stores would not accept it - this is why they have it on ebay and need to get rid of it.  I see he's also listing some out in California.

When I off loaded mine, I toss the bags off the truck onto my driveway.  A faint amount of dust came off them (surprizing considering I just drove them down the road at 65 mph).  I see no visible mold.  I mixed a bag into my burn last night and this morning.  It's good wood.  Puts off good heat.  I don't have a meter.  I'd say this wood is about as dry as I have ever seen.  It's better then anything I could get from the local wood guys.   

So far,  I am pleased.  If I am in a pinch for more toward the end of the season, I will consider getting another.  

Just putting it out there.   $100 for a pallet of kiln dry firewood is probably about as cheap as you will ever see it.  

Next year - I won't have any issues, since I will have in excess of 7 or more cords ready to go.


----------



## rathmir (Feb 2, 2010)

So...maybe I missed it - what kind of wood is it?


----------



## basswidow (Feb 2, 2010)

I wish I knew.  The seller calls it hardwood.  Some of the bark looks like birch - but most rounds are barkless and difficult to decide for.  Splits are decent size too.


----------



## Berone (Feb 3, 2010)

I got the 12 pallets delivered for $1300. As we've worked our way into it, we've been finding more splits that are covered with mildew. It burns just fine! Len was great to deal with. He advertises exactly what he's offering honestly and made no claims relating it to a cord. I'll say, though, that 2 pallets is equal to any cord I've ever been sold. That means not quite 4'x4'x8', but the splits are of such varied sizes that they stack very tightly and make a realistic cord. We're very happy to finally be burning dry wood!


----------

